# maldetect reports to stdout ?

## plice

Hi,

I was wondering if it's possible to redirect the scanned results to stdout directly? If I try to e.g.  maldet -a --report /  > ./output then maldetect opens the text editor.

I'm trying to filter the output without taking the report name and looking for it.

thanks.

----------

## cboldt

The short answer to your question is "no."

maldet opens a file, the name of which it chooses, to write its report.  It tells you this filename after it does its job.  I am not familiar with maldet, but it may have a configuration option that does what you want.

----------

